# ex-fix help please



## kc-george (Jul 16, 2012)

Hi there,
Can anyone help me with a code possibility for closed reduction with external fixation placement for an ankle (bimalleolar fracture)?  I have found internal fix, and manipulation codes, but nothing that really makes me feel comfortable.  Am I staring right at the answer?  

Thanks!


----------



## scooter1 (Jul 16, 2012)

external fixator codes are 20690 and 20692


----------



## orthobiller2000 (Jul 16, 2012)

depends on the fixaation unilateral 20690 or mx plane 20692


----------



## jdemar (Jul 17, 2012)

Closed treatment of bimalleolar ankle fx without manip. is 27808, applic. of ex fix one plane (uniplane) is 20690; applic of ex fix multiplane is 20692.  Check your CCI edits also.


----------



## kc-george (Jul 17, 2012)

Wow, I was looking in the wrong area altogether... My Encoder did not even pull that up... must have keyed it incorrectly!  Thanks you both SO much!


----------

